
Putting a UI around Docker with Portainer - ndemoor
https://cntnr.io/putting-a-ui-around-docker-with-portainer-c8ba07874f9d
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13283851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13283851)

~~~
ndemoor
I don't understand how this could be flagged as a dupe. I agree both articles
cover Portainer.

But one goes deep into how to set it up with deep integration on Docker
Machine and DigitalOcean on a more expert level.

While the other provides a very simple beginner level Play with Docker setup
and then goes on how to install an entire application stack, with frontends,
databases and workers.

------
rcarmo
Portainer's popped up a couple of times late last year, and there were a few
discussions around it (and others).

Most of these solutions/management UIs/etc. focus on delivering some form of
simple stack management, metrics, and infrastructure provisioning, but one
thing I've yet to see is application lifecycle management (this is not a
criticism of Portainer, more of an overall gap in the market I think needs
addressing).

I'd love to see something with more obvious CI/CD hooks and a good UI that let
me follow the build and deployment status of an entire stack -- this may not
seem like a good direct fit for the likes of Portainer, but after a few
deploys you'd probably like to have comparable metrics between releases, etc.

~~~
kt9
Check out [https://www.distelli.com](https://www.distelli.com) \- We do a lot
of lifecycle management stuff esp around Kubernetes. Not so much around docker
swarm though but its on our roadmap.

disclaimer: I'm the founder

------
colek421
Just started using portainer. Really wish it has docker-compose support and a
dashboard view where you can display metrics from all of your containers at
the same time. It is a great project, and the best GUI I have found for docker
in a dev env.

~~~
gkfasdfasdf
Docker compose support is on the roadmap for the next major release:

[https://github.com/portainer/portainer/issues/257](https://github.com/portainer/portainer/issues/257)

------
relics443
Is "jellybean" a standard UI term? I chuckled at the visual.

~~~
ndemoor
The only other term I could come up with was 'label' or 'tag' but that sounds
so boring. ;)

------
aviksh
Curious to know as to how Portainer will work in non-swarm environments, those
who are using a different orchestrator.

------
jazoom
I've just started using Portainer and it is indeed very nice.

